# What to learn?



## Beebert (Jan 3, 2019)

What do you think, should I learn Schumann’s Davidsbündlertänze as my next project or Brahms Op 116 and Schumann’s Kinderszenen??


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

IMHO late Brahms isn't for beginners, whether listening or playing, so (without knowing anything about your musical background) one or other of the Schumann options may be a better all-round bet.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Beebert said:


> What do you think, should I learn Schumann's Davidsbündlertänze as my next project ...


Well, if you _do_ pursue the Schumann piece, don't do to it what I do, which is why folks who hear me play call it the Davidsblündertänze.


----------

